# A few questions



## erikpottas (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi these might be dumb questions... But I got my new camera and want to make sure everything I'm doing is right

1. Can you leave a lens on a camera if youre not using it?

2. Can you leave youre camera battery in youre camera(half full) if its not being used?

3. The camera book says the battery charges aprox. 2 hours. Will it be fine if I charge it overnight? 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 10, 2019)

The answers to all of your questions is YES no problem.......


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 10, 2019)

1. Can you leave a lens on a camera if you're not using it?
How I store mine all the time. Just think of it as a pricey dust cap.
Just be careful with any transiting with the lens on, ie. in a camera bag. Ensure no side load is placed on the lens as this can in rare circumstances provide enough pressure to damage the lens mount.

2. Can you leave your camera battery in your camera(half full) if its not being used?
For short periods (days) yes. Any extended periods without use I would remove them.

3. The camera book says the battery charges aprox. 2 hours. Will it be fine if I charge it overnight?
I always have spare batteries on a charger so i have a spare set ready to go. Most of todays chargers will stop charging once full. Some may even have a maintenance charge to keep the batteries full.

Not dumb questions at all. Better to ask than to make a costly mistake.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 9, 2019)

Just to add to the others.
If you can switch the lens from af to M when you leave it in store/camera bag 
I found some lens have a hissy fit if I leave the in the bag in af 
Battery as others have said 
rem  the latest lithium batts will charge from part full with no probs, I charge mine when 
I get back from a shoot.
Have fun


----------



## Overread (Apr 9, 2019)

The camera manual specifically states that if you are going to leave your camera weeks/months without use then its best to remove the batteries as a simple precaution. It helps prevent any issues and if there is an issue the battery isn't inside the camera when it happens.

When it comes to charging the battery chargers are quite safe to leave charging overnight, they just shut off the power to the battery once its charged. The real charging issue tends to be more when you've a cheap regular battery charger as many of the cheaper ones don't shut off power so they keep cycling into the battery and kill its lifespan (they can also become very hot). Though if you are recharging batteries like AA and AAA then I'd strongly recommend getting one of the Maha/Powerrex brand charging units. They charge each battery on their own and shut off power once the battery is charged. The higher level ones can even recondition rechargable batteries which will give them a new lease of life. Whilst they are pricey they are worth their cost many times over when compared to the dirt cheap ones. Especially if you're using the batteries in things like flashes where you can easily be draining them in a day.


----------

